# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир >  Nokia 6131 vs Nokia 6267

## Patron

Хотелось бы обсудить, эти 2 модели, от производителя "*NOKIA*". Лично я затрудняюсь сделать выбор. У одного есть -то, у второго -это. 
Прочитал их сравнение на "онлайнере" ([Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]) раза 4, но так и не понял какой, же всё-таки лучше

Может быть вы подскажите какой именно приобрести, и почему ?




> *NOKIA 6131*
> 
> *NOKIA 6267*

----------


## Irina

Честно скажу сразу - раскладушки не приемлю. Остальное просто на твоё усмотрение и что тебе от телефона в большей степени нужно.

----------


## Stych

Если выбирать среди этих двух то канечно Nokia 6267. несомненный плюс - поддержка стереоблютуза), да и камера покруче, сам телефон 2007 года. А так больше ничем они и не отличаются.

----------


## Patron

Может быть кто-нибудь знает какой динамик у 6267 ?

----------


## Stych

Nokia 6267
09/05/2008
Существенных минусов нет 
Nokia - фирма, которой доверяют многие покупатели. Действительно, телефоны и другие товары этого производителя отличаются высоким качеством (по крайней мере, венгерской сборки) и красивым дизайном. Одно из подтверждений тому - модель телефона Nokia 6267. 

Говоря о внешнем виде телефона, хочу отметить эргономичность и использование, в основном, немарких материалов корпуса, а также замечательную цветовую гамму. Сиреневый (у производителя называется "лавандовый") цвет корпуса весьма женственный (обратите внимание: "женственный", а не "гламурный"!). Такой телефон (чьим счастливым обладателем являюсь я) притягивает внимание, но не "кричит". Аппарат весьма элегантен. На мой взгляд, смотрится гораздо лучше, чем, к примеру, Motorola Razr V3 Pink. Думаю, этот телефон скорее женский, нежели мужской, даже в классическом черном варианте. 

Модель 6267 оснащена удобными клавишами управления плеером на внешней панели. На них, кстати, не видны отпечатки пальцев. Кнопки прибавления и уменьшения звука на правой боковой стороне также удобны в использовании. А вот клавишу быстрого доступа к фотокамере, находящуюся ниже, нажимать не очень удобно, зато можно быть уверенным, что фотокамера не включится, пока телефон лежит в кармане или сумке. Очень удобна в использовании навигационная клавиша телефона. 

Хотелось бы, чтобы заглушка для карты памяти на левой боковой стороне открывалась чуть больше, так как вставлять карту не очень удобно. Наличие динамика внизу на правой боковой стороне удобно может быть только тем, кто чаще держит телефон в левой руке. Правша же может зажать по неосторожности динамик ладонью, что делать не желательно. 

*Функциональность телефона заслуживает уважения. Звучание плеера великолепно как в наушниках, так и через динамик.* Фотокамера 2 Мп весьма неплохая. Особо искушенные фотографы, впрочем, могут и разочароваться. Но таким людям следует мыслить объективно: сравнивая размер цифрового фотоаппарата с Nokia 6267 (в которой предусмотрено и множество других функций), можно сделать вывод, что физически невозможно встроить в этот телефон всё то, что есть в фотоаппарате с высоким качеством съемки. Так что мой вердикт: для телефона качество съемки хорошее. 

Огромный плюс телефона - его лояльность в настройках под владельца. Во-первых, всё то, что предустановлено в Nokia 6267, можно удалить, если вы сочтете что-то ненужным. Во-вторых, внутренний и внешний экраны могут быть настроены по-разному. 

Экраны у Nokia 6267 яркие, четкие. Жаль, что внутренний экран не защищен стеклом. Поэтому без защитной пленки не обойтись, тем более что матрицу можно поцарапать сережками во время разговора. Оба экрана требуют много энергии. Так что при активном использовании аппарата батареи в 1020 мАч хватает на сутки-двое. Но в настройках экранов предусмотрены параметры, которые помогут экономить энергию. Минус внешнего экрана состоит в том, что он не гаснет во время работы телефона. Думаю, это не совсем логично, ведь играя или набирая SMS, владелец использует лишь внутренний экран. 

По возможностям 6267, я бы классифицировала этот аппарат как "почти смартфон": установив необходимые программы, функциональность его можно существенно расширить. 

На мой взгляд, существенных минусов у Nokia 6267 нет. Поэтому я оцениваю данный аппарат на 5 баллов из 5. И мой совет будущим владельцем: не гонитесь за дешевизной и не покупайте телефон сомнительного качества в палатке на рынке. А также помните, что мы живем в эпоху капитализма, и каждый производитель заинтересован в том, чтобы создавать такие товары, которые будут привлекать своим качеством, но не будут служить вам вечно; и в том, чтобы купленный товар удовлетворял вас только на 99,9%, а оставшаяся 0,1% стимулировала вас на покупку нового схожего товара. Кроме того, помните, что прогресс не стоит на месте. Отсюда объективный вывод: Nokia 6267 не предвосхитит ваших желаний (как и любой другой телефон). Но о покупке этого телефона вы уж точно не пожалеете! 

Marsianka

----------

